# Perch fillets off the grill



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The Tatonka Dust seasoning has an incredible flavor that goes excellent with fish. Seasoned the perch fillets with Tatonka Dust seasoning, then coated the perch fillets in flour, then egg, and then a 50/50 mixture of bread crumb and panko. Gently set coated fish into hot oil and fry 5 minutes on each side until medium golden brown in color. For the frying we used our Big Green Egg running 325º and had the hot oil on a cast iron pan for frying.

Perch fillets seasoned with Tatonka Dust.


-----

Flour, Egg and 50/50 mixture of breads crumbs and panko.


-----

Perch fillets seasoned with Tatonka Dust, flour, Egg and 50/50 mixture of breads crumbs and panko ready to be fried.


-----

Perch fillets frying in a cast iron pan on the Big Green Egg running 325º.


-----

These tasted excellent!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

That's amazing!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

yep will have to get another package of perch out of the freezer now that I have seen this..... Damn 7 pm is too long away... HAHA.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

MM, I just ate dinner and those pics make me hungry. You should do ads for wild game cooking. Got any more fish recipes?


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

That looks really good


----------

